# [Opinion] networkmanager vous en pensez quoi ?

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'aimerais savoir qu'est-ce que vous utilisez comme gestionnaire de connexion Wifi, car j'ai vu plein de howto sous Debian et

le monde commence à utiliser networkmanager au lieu de configurer le tout manuellement.

Et si vous l'utilisez, j'aimerais savoir ce que vous en pensez ?

Pour ma part, sous Debian, je pense que c'est une bonne idée, car la gestion des interfaces réseau avec wpa_supplicant, c'est pas ma tasse de café.

Par contre sous Gentoo, est-ce que vous utilisez /etc/conf.d/net avec /etc/wpa/wpa_supplicant pour gérer votre réseau ?

Moi j'utilise même un script qui fait ceci et ça roule nickel :

```

#!/bin/bash

if [ "$(/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 status | grep started)" ]; then

        echo "Arrêt de l'interface wlan0"

        /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

        sleep 1

        echo "Déchargement du module wifi"

        sleep 1

        rmmod iwl3945

        echo "Le wifi est totalement désactivé"

else

        echo "Chargement du module wifi"

        modprobe iwl3945

        sleep 2

        /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

        sleep 2

        echo "Wifi activé"

fi

```

Pour votre info, j'ai enlevé net.wlan0 de rc-update et j'ai activé !net.wlan0 dans /etc/conf.d/rc

Alors j'aimerais savoir si un jour ça va être la norme sous Gentoo d'utiliser ce package par exemple pour KDE : kde-misc/knetworkmanager et surtout est-ce que ça fonctionne bien ce truc ?

La seule chose que j'ai remarqué, c'est que ça fonctionne pas encore avec une IP statique, mais ça doit dépendre des versions, car il est supposé avoir un menu qui gère les IP statique.

Enfin,si on veut utiliser ce package, qu'est-ce qu'on doit enlever pour que ça fonctionne ?

La première chose qui me vient en tête c'est ceci :

Enlever les interfaces démarrage avec rc-update,mettre en commentaire les fichiers /etc/conf.d/net et /etc/wpa/wpa_supplicant.

----------

## kwenspc

Hum pour ce qu'en vois actuellement network-manager ça a l'air bien... mais pas sur ma gentoo  :Laughing: . L'applet tourne mais apparaît nulle part. Impossible de l'ajouter au tableau de bord (j'essais gnome au taf là, mais amha je vais pas y rester). Pour info j'ai la version stable de Gnome la 2.20.x

Vous arrivez à le faire tourner vous? faut que je passe forcément à la version instable de gnome ou bien?

----------

## Bapt

vive le manuel, au moins tu sais toujours ce que tu fais et ce que le système fait.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

et bien moi j'utilise la méthode manuel avec "/etc/conf.d/net" et wpa_supplicant   :Very Happy: 

Ça fonctionne bien, je ne vois pas pourquoi changer pour l'instant.

À moins de me donner de bon arguments  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben, jamais utilisé sous Gentoo, mais sous *hum*untu pour la famille, je l'ai remplacé par wicd parce que NM est quand même parfois capricieux (et que pouf j'oublie la passphrase, etc). Au moins, quand ya pas de wifi avec wicd, je sais que c'est le driver qui a déconné, et pas l'applet, et un reboot plus tard ça fonctionne.

Moi je dis, de toute façon, ya que le RJ45 cat5e/6 qui vaille. Et mon neurologue est d'accord avec moi.

----------

## jeanfrancis

J'ai toujours utilisé la méthode manuelle, sauf qu'hier, pour m'amuser, j'ai installé knetworkmanager. Il n'y a pas de réel avantage au niveau fonctionnel... Sauf peut-être pour le "feedback visuel" (on voit la qualité de la connexion, si la connexion coupe, etc, dans le system tray). Sinon, c'est plus rapide passer d'une interface à une autre (filaire, wifi) avec deux clics qu'en ouvrant une console et en lançant 2 commandes. Mais bon, c'est rare qu'on sauve "vraiment" du temps.

C'est une question de goût. Pour un utilisateur final "non-expérimenté" ou quelqu'un qui essaie d'éviter la ligne de commande, c'est parfait. Pour les adeptes du manuel, wpa_supplicant est la solution  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Et au niveau fonctionnel, est-ce qu'il sauvegarde la configuration des réseaux où on s'est branché ?

Bref, est-ce qu'il faut à chaque fois resaisir notre clé WEP ou WPA ?

----------

## jeanfrancis

Oui il les conserve. En texte clair (non encrypté... comme wpa_supplicant finalement) ou encrypté via kwallet.

----------

## Temet

Bah, de l'époque ou je l'avais essayé... déjà il avait plein de dépendances Gnomesques batardes... et ensuite, ça marchait fichtrement mal.

Alors sur les distros qui intègrent tout directement, genre Grobuntu, Fedora ou OpenSuse... ptet que ça marche bien... mais perso, au bout de quelques jours, je suis revenu au manuel.

De toute manière, j'ai un raccourci clavier pour lancer et couper le wifi, c'est encore plus rapide que d'aller cliquer  :Wink: 

Ceci dit, j'ai une utilisation sédentaire de mon wifi... pour une utilisation nomade, ça n'irait pas du tout mon histoire.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Juste un éclaircissement : NetworkManager n'est lié à aucun environnement de bureau. Le USE flag "gnome" amène tout un tas de dépendances Gnome + l'applet "nm-client". KNetworkManager a tout un tas de dépendances de KDE3 et installe l'exécutable knetworkmanager.

----------

## Dismantr

@Temet : Pourquoi ? il suffit de bien paramétrer wpa_supplicant avec des priorités et de faire un fichier net adapté, non ? (ifplug et wifi)

Ton raccourci, il lance quoi comme script ?

----------

## kwenspc

Finalement ça marche pas trop mal, je navigues dans un environnement avec plus d'une 20aine de réseaux différents et ça change assez souvent. Il fait bien son boulot le NetworkManager. Rien de particulier à signaler.

----------

## man in the hill

 *jeanfrancis wrote:*   

> Juste un éclaircissement : NetworkManager n'est lié à aucun environnement de bureau. Le USE flag "gnome" amène tout un tas de dépendances Gnome + l'applet "nm-client". KNetworkManager a tout un tas de dépendances de KDE3 et installe l'exécutable knetworkmanager.

 

Salut,

La précision qu'il fallait apporter ! C'est la référence pour la gestion des interfaces réseaux sous linux et je l'ai installé depuis un bon moment sur 3 portables gentoo avec le bureau kde et je n'ai rien à en dire à part qu'il fait parfaitement son taff !

Dans mes recherches de softs, j'avais trouvé et testé  celui la  qui est aussi très intéressant .

----------

## geekounet

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> @Temet : Pourquoi ? il suffit de bien paramétrer wpa_supplicant avec des priorités et de faire un fichier net adapté, non ? (ifplug et wifi)
> 
> Ton raccourci, il lance quoi comme script ?

 

Pareil, je n'utilise que wpa_supplicant pour le wifi et ifplugd pour le dhcp, je ne vois aucun intérêt à NetworkManager, à part rajouter la nécessité de faire clic-clic pour joindre un réseau plutôt que de n'avoir rien à faire  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> Ton raccourci, il lance quoi comme script ?

 

Il doit lancer sensiblement le script que je lance, car me semble que c'est Temet qui m'a donné l'idée de me faire un truc du genre  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

 :Laughing:  oui sensiblement, c'est quasiment le même script en fait, sauf que moi c'est eth1 et pas wlan0.

@geekounet et Dismantr : j'ai un petit souci avec ifplugd justement... il n'active pas le serveur ssh quand je démarre... mais il ne le lance que si je branche un câble, il s'en fout de mon wifi.

J'ai bien essayé de le faire marcher avec le wifi, mais alors mon PC ne se connecte plus à mon réseau avec wpa_supplicant. Un truc (pas le membre, une astuce quoi)?

----------

## tmasscool

Autant NetworkManager je l'utilise sur d'autres distro, autant sous gentoo je préfère le couple /etc/conf.d/net et /etc/wpa/wpa_supplicant.conf. Car à l'époque où je l'avais testé sur gentoo, c'était vraiment pas au point. Maintenant, peut-être que ça a changé, je ne l'ai plus utilisé depuis un bon moment.

----------

## razer

Perso j'essaye d'utiliser la bête sur les machines Ubuntu familiales (père + mère + femme + laptop trop vieux pour tout compiler).

C'est bien, mais pas finalisé :

C'est bien d'avoir la possibilité de débrancher le réseau d'un clic, mais cela serait bien d'avoir la possibilité de démonter les partages nfs et samba AVANT la déconnexion : la seule chose qu'il propose c'est des scripts dans if-down, et cela se basse après, ballotement...

Pour le Wifi çà me paraît clairement pas au point : ma carte pcmcia sur portable n'est malheureusement fonctionnelle que par ndiswapper, or je n'ai pas de support de çà directement, je dois passer par wifi-radar et consors.

Lorsque le matos est reconnu, j'ai ce bug gênant : si je déconnecte manuellement, la fois suivante il a oublié la clé WPA, je dois la réentrer. Parfois il n'oublie pas la clé, j'ai pu m'apercevoir qu'il semble mettre 2 fois la même clé, donc forcément çà foire...

Tout cela reste peut-être des bugs propres à Ubuntu puisque je n'ai jamais utilisé le bouzin sur autre chose. Parralèllement, on peut faire pleins de reproches sur l'engin, il en demeure qu'il un franc mérite d'exister...

----------

## Dismantr

@ Temet :

Il faut modifier le script /etc/ifplugd/ifplugd.action

Tu verras, c'est des "case" ; il suffit sans doute que dans le "case" où le câble n'est pas branché, tu lui injectes un EXEC="bla bla sshd" après le lancement du wifi...

T'es plus calé en script que moi   :Wink:  je te laisse donc regarder pour le moment (surtout que j'ai pas ma gentoo sous la main, là), mais j'essaierai de regarder ce week-end pour proposer une syntaxe adéquate...

En tout cas, je suis presque sûr que c'est dans ce fichier que se trouve ta solution  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Heu perso sshd et les autres services net sont toujours lancés quoi qu'il arrive...

Déjà, n'ajoute pas les net.* aux runlevels, ils sont lancés auto, et ça règle qq soucis de deps, et t'as ptêt un truc dans /etc/conf.d/rc (ou /etc/rc.conf pour openrc) à setter comme il faut pour que ça démarre les services net si ya le net.lo, mais je retrouve plus quoi. Enfin avec openrc je n'ai rien eu à toucher, mais sur le vieux baselayout, fallait modifier un truc, j'ai juste oublié lequel/  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

j'aicru comprendre que vous étiez pas mal à utiliser ifplugd pour le lancer le dhcp lorsque le 'media est connecté', je ne comprends pas vraiment pourquoi? 

Personnellement je n'utilise pas les init scripts à la gentoo, pour configurer le wifi, car wpa_supplicant+wpa_cli ainsi qu'un petit script le font parfaitement, età mes yeux c'est bien plus simple que tout ce que j'ai bien pu voir:

Si wpa_supplicant est lancé en mode daemon,et wpa_cli également en daemon avec un script en argument (-a), alors, il lancera ce script à chaque nouvel évenement du type CONNECT/DISCONNECT, avec en argument l'interface sur laquelle l'évenement à eu lieu, et cet évenement lui même, Dans l'envronnement d'execution de ce script seront également défini 3 variables pour indiquer à quel réseau on vient de se (dé)connecter.

Libre à vous ensuite de configurer votre interface par dhcp ou non dans ce script, etc...

Et pour répondre à je ne sais plus qui, les mots de passe ne sont pas obligatoirement enregistrer enclair dans le wpa_supplicant.conf, tu peux mettre le code HEXA à la place (en utilisant wpa_passphrase)

Voici par exemple le script très basique que j'utilise

```
#!/bin/sh

# samlt

INT="$1"

EVENT="$2"

DHCP='dhcpcd'

# configure_interface, reset_conf_interface {{{

function configure_interface () {

   echo "Interface $INT connected (\"${WPA_ID_STR}[${WPA_ID}]\"), trying configure it with ${DHCP%% *}"

   $DHCP $INT

}

function reset_conf_interface () {

   echo "Interface $INT disconnected"

   $DHCP --release $INT

}

# }}}

case "$EVENT" in

   "CONNECTED")

      configure_interface $INT

      ;;

   "DISCONNECTED")

      reset_conf_interface $INT

      ;;

esac

# vim: set et sw=3 sts=3 foldmethod=marker :
```

Et sinon, vive wpa_cli  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## davidou2a

j'avais essayé NetworkManager mais bon je suis revenu au manuel, j'ai pondu un prog en C tout bête, je lui passe en param les elements genre

```
# ./skyconnect <ESSID> <KEY> <SAVE>

# ./skyconnect mon_essid ma_clé_wpa_super_dure_a_trouver YES
```

Rien de plus simple l'option SAVE permet de sauvegarder l'AP dans /etc/conf.d/net pour une connexion auto au réseau  :Smile: 

vala vala  :Smile: 

PS : Si quelqu'un le veux je chercherai la source, j'utilise simplement la fonction system() pour passer des commandes shell  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Peux-tu poster ton code ici, j'aimerais bien voir ton programme  :Razz: 

----------

## geekounet

@truc: tu sais que ce que fait ton script, c'est la même chose que ce que font les scritps de Gentoo, avec la flexibilité en moins ?  :Razz: 

Chez moi le script net.eth1 lance wpa_supplicant en daemon, et quand il s'associe à un réseau ça lance le dhcp automatiquement et voilà, tout pareil.  :Smile: 

Et, bien que j'ai jamais testé parce que jamais eu besoin, on peut définir dans le conf.d/net les préférences de réseau en fonction du ESSID, si on veut pas du DHCP partout par exemple  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Et, bien que j'ai jamais testé parce que jamais eu besoin, on peut définir dans le conf.d/net les préférences de réseau en fonction du ESSID, si on veut pas du DHCP partout par exemple 

 

Peux-tu poster un exemple ?

----------

## kopp

 */usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example wrote:*   

> # You can also override the interface settings found in /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> # per SSID - which is very handy if you use different networks a lot
> 
> #config_SSID="dhcp"
> ...

 

Il y a un tas d'info là dedans  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Et, bien que j'ai jamais testé parce que jamais eu besoin, on peut définir dans le conf.d/net les préférences de réseau en fonction du ESSID, si on veut pas du DHCP partout par exemple  
> 
> Peux-tu poster un exemple ?

 

J'ai dit que j'ai pas testé, donc j'ai pas d'exemple à moi.  :Wink: 

Mais dans le net.example, ya des exemples avec des conf par essid, regarde là dedans.  :Smile: 

EDIT: zut, pas vu la réponse de kopp  :Sad: 

----------

## truc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> @truc: tu sais que ce que fait ton script, c'est la même chose que ce que font les scritps de Gentoo, avec la flexibilité en moins ? 
> 
> Chez moi le script net.eth1 lance wpa_supplicant en daemon, et quand il s'associe à un réseau ça lance le dhcp automatiquement et voilà, tout pareil. 
> 
> Et, bien que j'ai jamais testé parce que jamais eu besoin, on peut définir dans le conf.d/net les préférences de réseau en fonction du ESSID, si on veut pas du DHCP partout par exemple 

 

Je sais, (mais pour la flexibilité je ne vois pas trop... Un bon script à toujours été plus flexible qu'un fichier de config  :Wink: )mais je n'aime pas la gentoo way, sans rentrer dans le débat, j'préfère savoir faire les choses, et ne pas être perdu si jamais je me trouve sur une autre machine,  avec gentoo, on est totalement déconnecté de la réalité... (style les netscripts, style eselect .etc... ok c'est bien fait, mais je n'adhère pas totalement)

----------

## d2_racing

 *truc wrote:*   

>  j'préfère savoir faire les choses, et ne pas être perdu si jamais je me trouve sur une autre machine,  avec gentoo, on est totalement déconnecté de la réalité... (style les netscripts, style eselect .etc... ok c'est bien fait, mais je n'adhère pas totalement)

 

Personnellement, c'est pas dans tous les champs d'action en tout cas, la compilation du noyau,X.ORG, la configuration du wifi par exemple. Si on est capable de faire ça en Gentoo, on peut le faire partout sans problème.

----------

## Temet

Bon, aujourd'hui je me dis que ce soir je retente Knetworkmanager.

Je tente l'emerge, et y a networkmanager et knetworkmanager qui se battent car ils veulent tous les deux une version différente de libnl. Je synchronise portage et il s'avère que la dernière version de networkmanager a été démasquée et qu'il n'y a plus de conflit.

J'installe, je reboot... marche pas.

Ah, oui, ma faute... j'ai bien pensé à charger ipw3945 au démarrage mais pas le service ipw3945d. Je démarre le service, knetworkmanager le voit et me connecte tout seul à mon réseau (il avait gardé le password de mon premier essai).

Voilou... avant ça se connectait mal, fallait que je clique deux fois sur mon réseau dans l'applet, ça ne se connectait pas automatiquement... bref, c'était vraiment pas ça.

Là, bah ça marche, je le garde  :Wink: 

----------

## jeanfrancis

Tu devrais migrer à iwl3945 plutôt qu'utiliser ipw3945  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Hum non, il marche très bien.

Pour le moment, je n'ai eu que des echos négatifs de iwl3945 (pas de connexion en wpa, pas de connexion aux réseaux sans clé o_O', bref, pas mal d'emmerdes).

Ca fait presque un an... maintenant si tu me garantis que y a plus de problème de connexion quelque soit le réseau et la protection, je lui donnerai sa chance à mon prochain noyau... mais pour le moment je ne suis pleinement satisfait de ipw3945.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Je tourne avec iwl3945 depuis son entrée dans Portage, et je n'ai jamais le type de problèmes dont tu parles  :Smile: . J'ai la version dans le noyau, et tout va à merveille. Même que la version sortie avec le noyau 2.6.26 est plus résistante et le signal est plus fort (je capte plus de réseaux).

----------

## Temet

Bon, j'y songerai quand je me débarrasserai de .... mon 2.6.23 ^^

----------

## Ey

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bon, j'y songerai quand je me débarrasserai de .... mon 2.6.23 ^^

 

Pareil... et je serai heureux de virer ipw3945

----------

## kopp

J'ai aussi eu des problèmes au début de l'iwl. Maintenant ça marche (et même la diode).

ça marche sur réseau non crypté et sur wep. wpa j'ai pas essayé.

Et c'est plus commode que ipw... peut-être.

----------

## geekounet

Chez moi iwl3945 fonctionne très bien depuis le début aussi. Sur des réseaux en clair, en WEP et en WPA 1 et 2, et le signal est effectivement plus fort. Ya juste qu'il reset parfois la connexion au bout de quelques GiB de données mais bon c'est pas souvent.  :Smile: 

Et d'ailleurs, l'ipw3945 faisait freezer mon kernel 3 fois par jour, donc je ne regrette pas du tout de m'en être débarrassé.  :Smile: 

Le seul truc regrettable, c'est de toujours avoir ce firmware proprio avec, c'est le seul binaire proprio sur ma machine, et j'aimerai bien en être débarrasé pour être tout propre.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ah que veux tu, peut-être qu'un jour on aura plus besoin de ce truc.

Pour ma part, j'ai pas encore essayé le kernel 2.6.26, car le driver ATI proprio plante lors de la compilation....

----------

## d2_racing

Ça fonctionne maintenant, depuis que le driver ati est en version 8.52.

Moi aussi ma puissance est vraiment meilleur, soit 94% pour mon routeur et je vois des réseaux que je ne voyais pas avant  :Razz: 

Bonne nouvelle et ma led fonctionne  :Razz: 

----------

## jeanfrancis

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Chez moi iwl3945 fonctionne très bien depuis le début aussi. Sur des réseaux en clair, en WEP et en WPA 1 et 2, et le signal est effectivement plus fort. Ya juste qu'il reset parfois la connexion au bout de quelques GiB de données mais bon c'est pas souvent. 
> 
> Et d'ailleurs, l'ipw3945 faisait freezer mon kernel 3 fois par jour, donc je ne regrette pas du tout de m'en être débarrassé. 
> 
> Le seul truc regrettable, c'est de toujours avoir ce firmware proprio avec, c'est le seul binaire proprio sur ma machine, et j'aimerai bien en être débarrasé pour être tout propre. 

 

Moi j'ai ça, et le driver NVidia... On ne s'en sort pas vraiment, à moins d'utiliser nv, sans accélération graphique 3D  :Sad: 

----------

## Bapt

 *jeanfrancis wrote:*   

> Moi j'ai ça, et le driver NVidia... On ne s'en sort pas vraiment, à moins d'utiliser nv, sans accélération graphique 3D 

 

nv c'est aussi sans acceleration 2D, en revanche on ne le répètera jamais assez nouveau est utilisable (overlay nouveau) et dispose de l'accélération 2D parfaite et d'un début d'accélération 3D.

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir Temet,

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Pour le moment, je n'ai eu que des echos négatifs de iwl3945 (pas de connexion en wpa, pas de connexion aux réseaux sans clé o_O', bref, pas mal d'emmerdes).

 

c'est un peu de la réchaufade , mais iwl3945 marche bien en wpa 1

ma conf actuelle :

 *Quote:*   

> noyau ---> 2.6.24-gentoo-r8

  *Quote:*   

>  eix -I iwl
> 
> [I] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode
> 
>      Available versions:  2.14.1.5
> ...

  *Quote:*   

> iwlist wlan0 scanning
> 
> wlan0     Scan completed :
> 
>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:18:4D:XX:YY:ZZ
> ...

 en outre je trouve que l'association à mon Ap est super rapide.

A+:jlp

----------

## jeanfrancis

Il fonctionne très bien en WEP, WPA1, WPA2 et WPA2 d'entreprise (CCMP/eap)  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

Concernant NetworkManager je ne l'utilise pas réellement, mais sur les ubuntu du portable de ma copine ou sur celui de mes parents, c'est plutôt bien pratique, pour des non initiés.

Le seul problème que j'y ai trouvé, c'est pour les réseaux Wifi avec non diffusion du SSID ou pour le coup, la connexion n'est plus instantannée mais très très lente... Affreusement même parfois !

----------

